# Got the Sirius Installed... questions



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

First, thanks everybody for your help.

I installed the BMW OEM solution in my 2002 330i. The bulk of the installation was trivial; I'm less than satisfied with the antenna, but I can change that.

To recap, I purchased a 2004 head unit from someone here on bimmerfest, it arrived today. I went to the dealer to purchase the Sirius unit. The dealer was reluctant to sell it to me, because "this will not work with your car". The BMW antenna is unobtainable at the moment, so I opted to get the TERK SIR3 and the Splitter.

Surprisingly, the radio in the E46 is trivial to remove and reinstall. Literally 10 minute job, including getting the screwdrive out of the toolbox. Installation of the Sirius unit was only slightly trickier, because I opted to tuck it in behind the HK poweramp. The antenna was tricky because I originally intended on putting it on the roof, but the think wire did no cooperate in getting tucked behind the window gasket. As a result, I put it on the trunk, and I got it inside the trunk because BMW already supplies a knock-out precisely for this purpose. But there's no good place to run the wire from the trunk lid down to the trunk. I'm unhappy with this part, but that can be changed whenever I can track down a real BMW antenna.

I called Sirius to activate it, and they offered me 2 months free if I activated for a year. The $10/month for a year deal is over, and you had to pay activation, so this deal was slightly better. Activation itself took place in 30 seconds.

It plays fine, and sound nice. Not CD quality, more like FM quality. Of course, to people who think 128 AAC's or 128 MP3's sound like CD, then I guess this will sound like CD. In all seriousness, if this was an MP3, you'd say quality was around a 96kb MP3. Okay for road use, but if you're an audiophile (I am, a bit), you'll be a bit disappointed. Its my understanding XM has about the same sonic quality. Clearly, you're paying for quantity, not quality. Oh, and why do they have DJ's at all? What's wrong with just music?

If I'm travelling on a road with a lot of obstructions, I will get dropouts, and you will not get a station in your garage. Unlike Analog FM, this does not degrade gracefully. It either works or doesn't.

Here's some other questions for anyone with this setup.

1) The terk splitter has a white lead and a green lead. The BMW has a white input and a blue input. I put white to white, and green to blue. Is this correct?

2) The controls.... kinda poorly thought out. First, they've dedicated an entire button to get the Sirius serial number. Here's my questions..... (a) How can I make it stop returning to the station name and stay on the song name (b) Was the heck does "CD" do in this mode? It appear to make the radio jump to station 1, and then if you don't do anything, it returns (c) does the sat button do any tricks besides showing the serial number?

3) Since the Sirius is effectively wedged behind the HK, will there be any issue with cooling?

4) Any ideas on a better way to do the Antenna? 

Despite all that, I think its great. Now then, does anybody want to buy a 2002 e46 head unit? Works great.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I can not attest to your issues with the install but I can comment on the sound quality you are receiving. With my aftermarket set up, I would say my signal is far better then FM quality, in fact I would put in at CD quality (not my home burnt variety either). I do have the same issues with blips and drop in coverage when pulling into my garage, something I will look past.

I doubt you will have a cooling issue with your placement near the amp, it does not cook that much


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

Dr. Phil said:


> in fact I would put in at CD quality (not my home burnt variety either). I do have the same issues with blips and drop in coverage when pulling into my garage, something I will look past.


I listened to it extensively on my way in and way home, and I think we'll have to agree to disagree; I find the quality actually somewhat worse than typical FM, particularly since they seem to compress the heck out of the dynamic range. There seems to be a fair amount of digital artifacts in quiet passages of music as well. But I'm probably being overly critical.

I enjoy it, but there's no mistaking it for a CD.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

TKrotchko said:


> I listened to it extensively on my way in and way home, and I think we'll have to agree to disagree; I find the quality actually somewhat worse than typical FM, particularly since they seem to compress the heck out of the dynamic range. There seems to be a fair amount of digital artifacts in quiet passages of music as well. But I'm probably being overly critical.
> 
> I enjoy it, but there's no mistaking it for a CD.


Might be a difference in tuners :dunno: But no arguement from me on quality level


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Might be a difference in tuners :dunno: But no arguement from me on quality level


I have the Sirius Plaug and Play on my BMW and the quality is much better than FM... BUT... I also upgraded my speakers and I added a 12" boom box on the trunk so it sounds like I'm playing a CD! the bass comes out and sounds nice! ... maybe you need to upgrade your speakers. Also I will check the sirius forums maybe they can help you as well .. click here


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

1) Yes
2) a. Not possible, the behavior is programmed that way.
b. In dash CD player active, will play if a disc is in
c. Cycles the 6 preset buttons 3 times for a total of 18 presets

3) No problems so far with mine
4) The rear package shelf


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

As far as sound quality, each input: radio, CD, SAT tone control can be adjusted individually. I set my SAT tone inputs to neutral except treble +1 and fade -1. If I increase the volume a tad this seems to bring out better sound. Channel 80, classical, is in Dolby Pro Logic and has the best sonic quality. Sirius is working on Dolby PL for all it's channels once it perfects it's codec.


----------



## arkad (Jun 22, 2004)

*Install*

I installed the BMW OEM system in my 04' M3. I managed to get the small antenna from a Sirius contact of mine.

From your comments, it sounds like you have the splitter set up correct. You will not hurt the system if it is wired wrong. You will just not get a signal.

With the install, I mounted mine inside in the middle of the back deck. I removed the center child seat restraint clip and then velcroed the antenna down. I then ran the wire straight down under the deck to the radio. It is a clean, smooth install and works fine. I have had no reception issues.

I hope this helps.

David



TKrotchko said:


> First, thanks everybody for your help.
> 
> I installed the BMW OEM solution in my 2002 330i. The bulk of the installation was trivial; I'm less than satisfied with the antenna, but I can change that.
> 
> ...


----------

